# Hope trial blockiert nicht richtig, was tun



## locdog (14. Februar 2007)

Hi

Meine Hope Trial habe ich schon mittlerweile 7 Monate, aber RICHTIG ziehen tut die aber nicht. Die Modulation ist ein Traum, Selbst der Druckpunkt ist für MICH optimal. Aber wen ich auf Vorderrad spring und ich die bockstiff machen will gehts nicht, das geht mir langsam auf gemuht.

 Also, was soll ich machen:
Ich könnt doch ein RB hebel (nicht den ganzen griff) drauf machen, dadurch könnt aber der Druckpunkt schwammiger werden. Das zweite halt ne grossere Scheibe, aber wie groß, 190 oder gleich 200. nen Adapter oder einen Hebel könnt ich mir unter umstenden selber machen, bin doch modellbauer also wehre das do ein Klacks 

Was mein ihr dazu!

Vorab, meine belage sind nicht versifft, habe erst letztens neue drauf gemacht, hat aber kaum geholfen. Scheibe ist auch neu (Ersatzscheibe draufgemacht) mechanisch ist die Tipp Topp.


----------



## isah (14. Februar 2007)

Ich wuerd die sache nochmal von vorne angehen: Belaege, Scheibe, Luft im System, usw - an irgendwas muss es ja liegen, die hope's die ich kenne waeren teilweise in 160 mm genug fuer ein 26".

Sag mal was benuzt du fuer eine scheibe? Hab ich schon oft gesagt, die Viz ging bei mir nicht so richtig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (14. Februar 2007)

hi isah, oryginal hope scheibe und belage.
ich hab ALLES ausporbiert. leider konnte ich eine hope am 26 fahrt testen vom freund...sonst sind sie rahr hierzulande. der hat aber gesagt das die belage mit ol versifft sind (erstmontagefehler), trotzdem ging meine im vergleich kaum besser.

Luft kann keine da sein denn ich kann gut sehen wie sie die bremszange ausannander beigt. blokieren tut die auf jeden fall das aber mit verspatung. 

im vergleich ne mechaniosche bb7 203 blokiert morderisch, das ist sogar zucheftig fur mich weil wenig modulation.

achso, ich wieg 82kilo (183cm) daran konnte es auch liegen


----------



## KEN II (14. Februar 2007)

Da hilft wohl nur noch der bekannte Stock - quer durch die speichen und ab dafür....


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2007)

nenene. das kann net sein. ich wieg auch 81-85kg auf 182cm und bei mir kanllt die trotzdem wie sau. nur ich hab auch keine ahnung was du da machen kannst. neue beläge mal probieren und die scheibe, sowie die bremszange mal komplet reinigen. sonst fällt mir auch nicht ein.
das die ein wenig spiel hat ist normal.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (14. Februar 2007)

hast du beläge und Scheibe gleichzeitig gewechselt oder erst die neue Scheibe drauf gemacht und dann die Beläge??? oder umgekehrt??? Du solltest wenn Beläge und SCheibe gleichzeitig ersetzen!!!!... es kann nämlich schon mal sein das Öl auf der scheibe ist.. du neue Beläge drauf machst....und das Öl dann in die Beläge geht...oder auch anders rum.. Öl auf den Belägen...neue Scheibe drauf ...öl auf der Scheibe... naja...verstehst was ich meine Oder 

was noch sein kann...die Hope ist irgenwo undicht... z.B. bei mir kam Öl aus der verschlusskappe!!! Bei der Try-aLL hop ist die Rot mit nem Vielzahn...die hatte sich gelockert... hab ich erst nicht bemerkt...!"!! also noch mal alle schrauben nachziehen!!!!!!


----------



## locdog (14. Februar 2007)

um genau das zu ferhindern habe ich die belage SAMT scheibe gewechselt. undiecht ist das teil nicht. ich habe die bremszange am anfang nicht ganz paralel zu scheibe montiert, deshalb verkannteten die kolben auch. aber mit ner das hatte ich dannk auch und dem hopeservice ausgemarzt, dabei habe ich doe ausanadergenowem, vertig gemacht und ordentlch zusammen monitert, vor dem montieren des neuen satzes belage und scheibe wahr auch kein ol da, alles schon trocken.


also, das einzige was teroetisch bei mir die bremsleistung verschlechtert wehre die reibung. wie kann ich die jeztz verbessen, wen die belage TEORETISCH wieder versifft sind, ohne sie dabei kaput zu machen ?
so ein pech mit der bremse ....:|


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Februar 2007)

Hmmm, wenn du sagst, die Bremse blockiert eigentlich immer ausreichend, außer, wenn du aufs Vorderrad springen willst, dann könnte es sein, dass gar nicht die Bremse schuld ist, sondern deine Körperhaltung/Bewegung. Man merkt es Teilweise auch bei BMXern, die mit katastrophalen Bremsen an den ärgsten Orten  Nosepicks hindonnern und wenn man sie fragt, wie das mit so einer Scheißbremse möglich ist, dann sagen sie, dass einfach die Haltung und der Winkel passen muss... Film dich einfach mal ausgibig beim aufs Vorderrad springen und vergleich es mit anderen Fahrern, vielleicht kannst du da noch etwas optimieren und dann reicht die Bremsleistung. 

Nur ne Theorie....


----------



## locdog (14. Februar 2007)

das meine haltung bei fronttechniken scheise ist ist mir klar  hast auch 100% recht aber wen ne magura luise FR besser zieht als meine hope,,,das kann nicht sein.

es konnte doch auch an der disc halterung liegen, wie man ja weis sind die so gut wie IMMER schief, krum und was weis ich wie angeschweist. die konnt man planen lasen,,,wie ich aber schatze wird selbst in Wroclaw kein geschaft ein ordentliches tool haben, aber sowas konnt man aber leicht nach machen. konnt es sein, das geringe winkelabweichung sowas verusrsachen konnten ?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2007)

Ich fahr die Hope Trial jetzt vorne und hinten und das Teil haut einfach nur rein. Also was ich dir noch empfehlen kann ist ne andere Scheibe zu probieren z.B. Louise, Try all gingen bei mir immer gut. Vielleicht ist deine Bremse auch noch nicht richtig eigebremst. Fahre mal ein ganzes Stück mit gezogener Bremse bis das Teil richtig heiss ist und dann hauste mal Wasser drüber, wenns dann richtig dampft war sie heiss genug  Das hat jedenfalls bei mir geholfen. Irgendjemand hat mal zu mir gesagt das wäre die Ot Pi Einbremsmethode also das mit dem Wasser und ich kann nur sagen das sie bei mir funktioniert hat


----------



## Eisbein (14. Februar 2007)

haste die neue scheibe/beläge mal eingefahren, sowas sollte man denk ich mla machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (14. Februar 2007)

wenn ich probleme habe dann mache ich immer folgendes.
Ich habe diese methode zusammen mit meinem professof für technische mechanik und Konstruktionslehre entworfen:
ich rotze auf die scheibe und dann ist der drck weg.kann sein dass das an der speziell ätzenden konzentration oder konsistenz meines speichels liegt aber das klappt bei mir.
genausogut aber das reinigen mit bremsenreiniger, das Heißfahren einer Scheibe oder wenn man es grade zerbaut hat... das anbrennen per gasbrenner ca 15 sekunden länger gemessen von dem punkt wennman meint es wäre genug


----------



## ecols (14. Februar 2007)

Habe exakt das selbe Problem mit der normalen Hope Mini und 180er Scheibe.
Habe Performance Beläge montiert was für kurze Zeit 4-5 Rides (etwa ne Woche) ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis brachte. Jetzt geht sie so schlecht wie eh und je, und macht dazu noch nen Höllenlärm (ehrlich dagegen sind die Costs hinten auf der geflexten Echo NIX).

Ich werde da gefühl nicht los dass es einfach bei Hope auch Montagsbremsen gibt. Ich hab ja dran gedacht dass mir vermutlich ne Mono Trial weiterhelfen wird, aber wenn es da die selben Probleme gibt?

Bei mir übrigens auch: Scheibe 100% Fettfrei, Beläge nagelneu, eingefahren wie die Mono Mini mit 200er Scheibe die jetzt seit einem Jahr zieht und zieht und zieht, natürlich keine Luft im System und die Aufnhamen hab cih auch schon planfräsen lassen.. An Blockierung ist bei meiner Bremse einfach nicht zu denken..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Habe exakt das selbe Problem mit der normalen Hope Mini und 180er Scheibe.
> Habe Performance Beläge montiert was für kurze Zeit 4-5 Rides (etwa ne Woche) ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis brachte. Jetzt geht sie so schlecht wie eh und je, und macht dazu noch nen Höllenlärm (ehrlich dagegen sind die Costs hinten auf der geflexten Echo NIX).
> 
> Ich werde da gefühl nicht los dass es einfach bei Hope auch Montagsbremsen gibt. Ich hab ja dran gedacht dass mir vermutlich ne Mono Trial weiterhelfen wird, aber wenn es da die selben Probleme gibt?
> ...



Lasst mal nicht den Kopf hängen Leute  . Die Hope Trial is meiner Meinung nach echt die beste Bremse die es zum Trialen gibt. Hatte vorne auch mal das Prob das die  nicht so recht wollte und sie war auch noch relativ neu. Habe  dann halt noch mal die Scheibe mit Sandpapier abgeschliffen und neue Beläge draufgemacht. Dann hab ich die ne Woche intensiv eingefahren und sie ging wieder.


----------



## *Sickboy* (14. Februar 2007)

Habe meine Hope Trial auch erst letzte Woche bekommen un anfangs ging da gar nichts!

Stand bis jetz erst einmal 2 Stunden aufm Bike un sie wurde eigentlich von Minute zu Minute besser. Also das einfahren ist schon vor grosser Wichtigkeit.

In der Anleitung steh auch:"Bed in the pads by riding a short distance with the break applied. This procedure will achieve good breaking performance but will reach its full potential after a few rides".

Also nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, vielleicht musste sie wiklich nur einfahren


----------



## locdog (14. Februar 2007)

habe in den latzten monaten eigentlich nur das gethan. die belage haben schon etwa 10 treningstage hintersich. heute habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und gesehen das die neu Zoo galbe auch ne schiefe aufnahme hat. das wuste ichn von vorne herein, habe die auch gerade gebogen, wie es aussieht (bissel schiefe belage), ZUWENIG....mas dann doch zum fachgeschaft das ordentlich machen lassen. 


ne frage am rande, bei der neuen HOPE ist nur der bremsgriff neu, oder ? bei der zange ist nur ne andere farbe. weis jemand wie lang der neue grif ist und den kolbendurchmesser?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2007)

locdog schrieb:


> habe in den latzten monaten eigentlich nur das gethan. die belage haben schon etwa 10 treningstage hintersich. heute habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und gesehen das die neu Zoo galbe auch ne schiefe aufnahme hat. das wuste ichn von vorne herein, habe die auch gerade gebogen, wie es aussieht (bissel schiefe belage), ZUWENIG....mas dann doch zum fachgeschaft das ordentlich machen lassen.
> 
> 
> ne frage am rande, bei der neuen HOPE ist nur der bremsgriff neu, oder ? bei der zange ist nur ne andere farbe. weis jemand wie lang der neue grif ist und den kolbendurchmesser?



Jo, ist bis auf den Griff  ist alles gleich geblieben. Der Hebel ist kürzer wie beim alten Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (14. Februar 2007)

@ locdog

Falls es dich interessiert ... Hab den Hebel gerade gemessen. Er ist ca. 83mm lang von der Mitte der Befestigingsschraube bis zur Spitze!


----------



## locdog (15. Februar 2007)

also kurzer...hmm gestern als ich den alten kurz mar vermessen habe wahren es 85mm von der schraube bis zur FINGERmitte also stuck lenger als der neue.

stickyboy, und hat der hebel mehr dampf ? wen der hebel kurzer ist mus der kolben auf jeden fall kleiner sein um gleiche leistung zu bringen.

.....Ich mas meine Gabel planfrezen lassen, dann weis ich worauf ich wirklich stehe, den wie ich sehe kann man das nicht anders erklaren.
Um mal obiektiev die leistung zu nen. wen ich beschleunige, als ob ich nen banny machen wurde, blokiert die bremse erst nach etwa 10cm wen ich aprubt abbremse


----------



## RoggenRoolf (15. Februar 2007)

hau doch bitumen drauf


----------



## Schevron (17. Februar 2007)

paßt eigentlich der carbon hebel auf das alte und das neue hope trial modell?

Dann noch ne entfernte frage zur hope:
was isn der beste weg um bei nem fulldisc hinten die kette zu spannen und dann keine/kaum schleifende beläge zu haben. Einfach bißl rumspielen oder gibts ne möglichkeit wie man das ohne 20 versuchen hinbekommt? zb bremshebel ziehen meim zuschrauben, ... sowas is der art.


----------



## Schevron (22. Februar 2007)

hab grad ein neues hope problem am HR.
ab und zu wenn ich bremse (besonders wenn das rad nicht in der horizontalen steht) dann die bremse aufmache, schleift sie richtig übel, wenn ich dann ein paar mal kräftig am bremshebel ziehe (pumpe) dann hört sie wieder auf zu schleifen.
dachte erster das es ev am sicherungsbolzen der beläge liegt, den hab ich jetzt bißl gefettet, problem besteht immernoch.

kann das sein das die kolben bzw einer klemmt/verkanntet???
oder hab ich ev "zu viel" DOT drin, wenn das möglich ist. Maguras sollen ja ganz voll sein (ausgleichbehälter usw) aber soll das bei hopes auch so sein? da die ja dieses komische ablaß loch haben am ausgleichsbehälter.

was meint ihr denn an was es liegt. bin für jeden tip dankbar. nervt nämlich ziemlich da die bremse dann so schleift als würde ich leicht den hebel ziehen, also spürbar nicht nur son bißl


----------



## locdog (26. Februar 2007)

guck nach ob sich bei dir die belage schief abnutzen, wen ja ist deine aufname definitev schief, wie bei mir, da reicht nur ein klein bischien. die hope inst fur sowas halt empfindlich.
Ich habs noch nicht machen lassen weil in den paar geschaften ide ic wahr die idioten nicht mal wusten was ich eigentlich wolte.


----------



## Schevron (27. Februar 2007)

oder man kauft sich nen Gnannomat - ich liebe diesen Namen 

is dieses discaufnahmeplanfräsgerät


----------



## locdog (16. März 2007)

Ok, vor ne woche habe ich die aufnahme planfresen lassen, die hatten da so ein geiles tool fur 300E sa danach auch spitze aus. und was jetzt, die bremse schleift jetzt nicht mehr bei normalen fahren, das heist das sie JETZT grade ist, die aufnahme. ABER das scheis teil ist immer noch kein wurfanker, wie schon vorher bei einer normalen reisegeschwindigkeit, wen ich die bremse voll ziehe blokiert das rad erst na ca 10 cm
do ist zu WENIG.

kurz gesagt, ich schmeis ne 200mm scheibe drauf, das wird doch wohl am besten. Der neue Hope grif bringt doch nicht wirklich mehr pauer oder ?
und ein lenger selvmadehebel bringt doch nur nen weicheren druckpunkt also bleibt nur noch ne grosse scheibe oder irre ich mich??

Ich will ne HOPE mono trial 200 scheibe kaufen weil die ja ziemlich leicht sein soll. oder gibt es ne bessere?


----------



## locdog (17. März 2007)

oder was meint ihr zur ACCENT scheibe, ist das mull oder nicht ?
wiegt nur 130g bei 203mm
http://www.allegro.pl/item175820231_nowosc_2007_lekka_tarcza_accent_blade_203_mm_.html


----------



## ecols (18. März 2007)

für gewichtsfetischisten wäre die hier doch was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (18. März 2007)

so ne schwimmende scheibe ist doch aber nicht gut fur trial, ein aufsetzer wurde die vielleicht niecht sooo gut verkraften wie eine VOLLE scheibe aus einem stuck.


----------



## Schevron (19. März 2007)

ich hab das gleiche problem. hinten macht sie zu ohne ende und vorne will sie einfach nicht gut werden.
Quitschen tut sie immer noch wie sau. fast schon wie ne felgenbremse nur ne andere Tonlage.

hat da jemand ne Idee? neue beläge, aufnahmen sind ab werk von monty. ev doch noch mal nachfräsen lassen? usw.


----------



## florianwagner (30. Oktober 2007)

hab zur zeit auch das problem mit der hope, die bremsleistung lässt zu wünschen übrig. die bremse ist zwar immer noch stark, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so wie am anfang. hab am wocheende mal n max seine hope 07er ausprobiert und die geht min. doppelt so gut.


----------



## florianwagner (30. Oktober 2007)

hallo, könnte sich bitte mal jemand äussern der auch probleme mit der hope gehabt hat! was hat bei euch geholfen.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2007)

also fahre seit 2 Jahren fulldisc... und bin zu folgenden ERkenntnissen gekommen....

- Wenn reinigen...nur mit Wasser... auf keinen Fall Bremsenreiniger benutzen oder sonst was...es steht zwar in der Hope Anleitung das man die Scheibe, wenn Öl drauf gekommen ist mit irgend nem reinen Alkohol reinigen soll...allerdings hat das dann meist die Folge, das die BRemse zwar noch zieht...aber auch anfängt zu quitschen... 
..am besten nie was auf die Beläge kommen lassen... und wenn die Bremse nicht mehr zieht..oder quitscht..dann hilft nur eins... alles tauschen...scheibe und Beläge...alles andere ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes... 

hatte jetzt seit woche wieder das Problem das die HR Bremse auf steinen angefangen hat zu knartschen...hab mich jetzt nur die Beläge getauscht...und siehe da...alles wieder gut... die scheibe hatte ich zuvor einige male mit alkohol gereinigt... das mach ich nie wieder...!!! Nur noch WASSER!!!

und die Beläge kosten doch auch nicht die Welt.-... wer Geld hat für ne Hope...der sollte ab und an sich mal neue Beläge gönnen...

PS: Die Hope 07 hat nach meinen ERmessen minimum 50% mehr Power als die 06er...


----------



## Sherco (31. Oktober 2007)

Die 07er hat mehr Power?
Is ja kaum was anders........und meine 06er ziehen schon heftig

Hab die 06er vorn und hinten.
Das die vorne noch ein bisschen rollt vor dem anhalten ist bei einer 160er Scheibe denke ich normal.Wenn meine dann allerdings steht,geht sie auch nicht mehr los,also blockiert wie sau.Vielleicht mal ne größere scheibe einbauen.
Zum Thema gap aufs VR:Bei mir greift sie nur dann nicht,wenn ich nicht richtig springe,also vielleicht nochmal technik anschauen,dann meckern 

Hinten hab ich auch keine probleme,macht sofort zu.
Tipp vom Hope support:Kolben raus und einmal säubern,kann sonst sein das der kolben hängt und es deswegen nicht bremst.
Kann man aber auch leicht erkennen,wenn der Kolben nicht ausfährt.

edit: Das mit der VR bremse liegt auch daran,das ich eine Marta Scheibe fahre,die deutlich weniger zieht als die Hope!


----------



## misanthropia (31. Oktober 2007)

alternative zu alkohol wäre pril oder sonstige Küchenchemie. Man kann natürlich auch kochendes wasser nehmen aber kaltes wasser löst das Öl der Scheibe unter Umständen nicht vollständig.
Bremsenreiniger finde ich auch kacke, ich nehme immer Brennspiritus. Es quietscht wirklich, allerdings nur kurz. Das ist abhängig davon wieviel die beläge aufgesogen haben. Danach habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit Geräuschen.
Ich fahre bein Trial und Downhill jeweils KoolStop Beläge. Aus faulheit habe ich die Beläge vom großen ins Kleine Fahrrad eingebaut und das ist brutal. Es ist mir zu mühsam die Beläge mit dem kleinen Fahrad einzufahren


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Oktober 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> PS: Die Hope 07 hat nach meinen ERmessen minimum 50% mehr Power als die 06er...



also das kann ich nur bestätigen!! Hope07


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2007)

also ich kann nur sagen...kein pril.. kein reiniger...kein Alkohol... nichts kommt auf meine Bremse...und meine zieht 1000%...naja...jedem das seine...pril...rofl...seife auf die scheibe...na what ne gute idee... ...das knlingt schon sau dumm ... auf der Eurobike haben wir übrigens jemanden von TrickStuff getroffen der uns das ganze bestätigt hat... kein reiniger und kein alkohol geht rückstandslos weg.... die benutzen auch nur Wasser... oder tauschen gleich alles aus wenn die bremse nicht funktioniert 


und das mit dem Belag festhängen war echt nen problem bei der 06er Hope...bei der 07er bis jetzt null problemo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (31. Oktober 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> also ich kann nur sagen...kein pril.. kein reiniger...kein Alkohol... nichts kommt auf meine Bremse...und meine zieht 1000%...naja...jedem das seine...pril...rofl...seife auf die scheibe...na what ne gute idee... ...das knlingt schon sau dumm ... auf der Eurobike haben wir übrigens jemanden von TrickStuff getroffen der uns das ganze bestätigt hat... kein reiniger und kein alkohol geht rückstandslos weg.... die benutzen auch nur Wasser... oder tauschen gleich alles aus wenn die bremse nicht funktioniert
> 
> 
> und das mit dem Belag festhängen war echt nen problem bei der 06er Hope...bei der 07er bis jetzt null problemo...



Master Marko, beschreibst du bitte nochmal, wie du die Dingens immer einschleifst, danke.


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (31. Oktober 2007)

garnicht mehr...aufsteigen...los fahren 50 meter bei gezogener bremse..fertig...nach 20 minuten ist die bremswirkung schon besser als bei ner hs33...
hab das früher mit ans Auto ranhängen versucht...scheibe heiß werden lassen...wasser drüber und nochmal...aber nur über die scheibe nicht über die beläge... das beschleunigt das ganze natürlich... aber wie gesagt...die 07er Hope hat soviel power... da brauchst echt nicht lange rum fahren und schon ist die bremswirkung ausreichend um zu fahren... 

DAni Comas und OtPi meinten halt...Berg runter mit gezogener Bremse... unten Wasser drüber... das ganze 3 mal... fertig... but.. i love HOPE 07


----------



## Sherco (31. Oktober 2007)

Wodurch hat die Hope 07 denn mehr bremsleistung?Würde mich interessieren,hört sich für mich erlich gesagt nach schmarn an.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. November 2007)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:


> DAni Comas und OtPi meinten halt...Berg runter mit gezogener Bremse... unten Wasser drüber... das ganze 3 mal... fertig... but.. i love HOPE 07



kann ich auch nur bestätigen


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. November 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> Wodurch hat die Hope 07 denn mehr bremsleistung?Würde mich interessieren,hört sich für mich erlich gesagt nach schmarn an.



bist du beide gefahren? 07er und 06er`?  ich bin das Monty 2006 und 2007er mit der Hoper 06er gefahren ca 1 1/2 Jahre.... und schon nen paar andere Bikes mit 06er Hope im direkten Vergleich mit meiner 07er-----
`fahr sie die 07er... und du merkst es........und wenn nicht... auch nicht schlimm ...

laut Hope: Diese Ausführung ermöglicht reduziertes Gewicht, eine steifere Zange und bessseres Gefühl im Hebel.Hinzu ermöglicht der etwas größere Durchmesser der Kolben mehr Bremskraft

http://www.hopegermany.com/voir_MTF.html

denke mal größerer Durchmesser des Kolbens wird das Geheimniss sein...

schmarn....tzzzzzzz 


und hier noch was:
For 07, the main difference is the master cylinder assembly. It has more volume now, more powerful, redesigned lever(some didnt like the old one) and I think braided steel brakelines will be standard. New rotor, and redesigned calipers, but not internally from what I hear. They redesignes it so that there is one caliper for a given brake model, and now they will use adaptors(the old system had a different caliper for each rotor size). This will be a step foward in that this now adds side to side adjustment to hope brakes.


und hier:
 NEW updated Mono Trial brake from Hope!
- Completely revised lever is now stiffer than before, and has a more rounded lever blade which is much more finger-friendly!
- New colour scheme for 2007 too, now with silver lever and caliper body, with black lever blade, top cap and bore caps.
- New rotors also have more arms and a deeper braking surface for increased stifness and braking power.
- Upgraded' hydraulic piston ratios gives 54% more mechanical advantage and thus far more power than any standard disc brake featuring a similar sized rotor. 
- 200mm rotor offers huge amounts of power, even more than our 180mm version and standard 160mm rotor versions. We therefore recommended this brake for stock (26" wheel) bikes only!
- Large venting holes helps keep the rotor cool and prevent the pads from glazing over and causing a reduction in brake power/performance. 
- Fitted as standard with stainless steel braided hosing to help prevent hoses becoming kinked or pulled out of the lever/caliper whilst riding/crashing! 
- International Standard (IS) caliper and 6-bolt rotor means the system is compatible with most disc hubs and frames/forks on the market (if you are unsure, please contact us for advice). 
- Right hand lever supplied as standard, but can be fitted with a left hand lever. Please enquire for details.
- Weight 444g including full length hose and, all mounting hardware (180mm front version).


schmarn???


----------



## florianwagner (1. November 2007)

so, ich hab mir jetzt die hope 07 gezogen. die geht hoffentlich wie die pest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (3. November 2007)

hat jemand ne anleitung oder ähnliches wie man die 06er hope (kolben) auseinander nehmen kann/muß um sie mal ganz zu reinigen, dichtungen checken, ev. sachen ersetzen.

Tips, sachen die man beachten muß usw.


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (7. November 2007)

Wenn nicht probiert ma die 2-Finger Speichenbremse... =)


----------



## atom-dragon (7. November 2007)

hmm, Was fahrt ihr den für scheiben an der Hope ?
Fahre mom. Magura scheiben da meine Hope Scheibe Tot ist!
Aber iwie weis nicht wie die Leistung voher war, aber mom. ist sie nicht so gut ^^
Deswegen bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir nicht wieder ne Hope Scheibe holen soll ^^

mfg-AD and THX for answer's!!!!


----------



## Schevron (7. November 2007)

soweit ich bisher gehört habe sollte man für die hope echt nur die original hope scheiben oder die Tryall fahren.
alles andere geht wohl nicht so gut


----------



## Sherco (7. November 2007)

hab den direkten vergleich am Fahrrad. 


Was schevron sagt stimmt.

Keine Magura dran,bremst nicht annähernd so gut.


----------

